# What do you wish your name was?



## BeneBaby (Jan 3, 2006)

Every since I was a little girl I hated my name. Seems like all the other Amanda's were blonde and cheerleader-esque. This is embarassing, but I always secretly wished my name was Jem. Like the 80's cartoon character. It was my fave cartoon and I really wanted to be her.

What do you wish your name was??:icon_love


----------



## Liz (Jan 3, 2006)

i've always liked the name alexandra/alexis and isabella


----------



## Marisol (Jan 3, 2006)

I have always like the name Monica.. not sure why. Could be that it is my fave cousin's name.


----------



## Geek (Jan 3, 2006)

I think I like the name Bill Gates


----------



## spazbaby (Jan 3, 2006)

I've always wanted Lynn as my first name rather than my middle name. But if it was my first name I think I'd want an E on the end to make it Lynne.


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 3, 2006)

me too, im sure it will looks good on me.

When i was kid it was Chantale

i really dont know why.

Well i use the name Mitsuko as an amateur model since.. few years now.

but my real name is DaphnÃ© and i like it.

friends and family still call me DaphnÃ©

I really like Raphaele too.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 3, 2006)

LOL, I am with you Amanda! In my high school, the other Amanda in my class of 52 was the head cheerleader. I was blonde, but not cheerleader-esque, a shy bookworm is more like it. In college I had an English class and there were 20 people, 3 of us were named Amanda, the ratio was pretty much the same in all my college classes. It is better than my last name though, it sounds silly with it. I like the name Amanda, there are just so many. I always wanted to be Amber, I know it isnt an unusual name, but I like it.


----------



## LuckyMe (Jan 3, 2006)

Anything but Regina. No one I knew ever had the name Regina and You can't find it personalized on ANYTHING! Not keychains or Christmas Ornaments or anything. Then I married my husband, Loren. Neither one if us can find our names. Usually Loren is spelled Lauren, the girls way. Wah!:icon_sad:


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 3, 2006)

omg i sooo understand

since i was kid i NEVER find ANYTHING with the name DaphnÃ©

this is the story of my life

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 3, 2006)

lol if you asked me when I was in Elementary school I would have said "Jessica." Now the very thought of that skeezes me out!

I actually love my name now. I would love to name one of my kids these names: Mena (girl), Jackson(boy), Darius (boy), Cyrus (boy), Nilufer (girl; love ya hun!! I TOLD you I loved your name!), or maybe Chloe (girl)


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 3, 2006)

lol, same here! Leila is NEVER on anything... :icon_roll


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 3, 2006)

I love the name Daphne... very pretty name hun! :icon_love


----------



## Cirean (Jan 3, 2006)

Pascale or Annik would be nice.

I hated my name when I was younger, everyone called me Tan-ya and I just got sick of correcting them. So you can tell the friends I've had the longest because they still call me Tan-ya. :icon_razz


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 3, 2006)

LOL! That is too cute! :icon_love


----------



## iloveparis (Jan 3, 2006)

Lola or Talulah for me.:icon_chee

In high school though, I was obsessed with Gone With Wind, so I wished then that I was named Scarlett.:icon_love


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 3, 2006)

I absolutely love the name Hunter. Hunter was a character on a soap opera (she still may be) and I fell in love with that name. I think its sexy :icon_love

My name is Alessandra and everyone has always called me "AL" lol, especially those I've been freinds with since I was little. Its brutal!


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 3, 2006)

I know a woman named Hunter. I think it is cool as a guys name, I knew a guy named Hunter too. My brothers dogs name was Hunter too, lol.


----------



## acon426 (Jan 3, 2006)

I love the name Bailey....wish it was mine, or Sapphire. That is sooooo cool. BUT I am forced with AMY, isn't that just BLAH...BLAH...BLAH!!!! My mother said she almost named me DarReean :clap . Isn't that cool. If I ever have a girl....DarRian, Rainy, or Jamisenne (Jami for short), but I now have a boy. And what did I name him....Cody Alexander!!! Just because I went into labor 4 weeks early, and his Dad and I argued about a name, so we comped on Cody...Kinda plain, but he is such a Cody, and Alexander was my grandfathers middle.... Best name in the whole WORLD!!!LOL :icon_bigg :icon_bigg :icon_bigg!!!!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 3, 2006)

I love it as a guys name as well! so hot!! if i met a guy named Hunter I'd marry him I swear just so i could say the name everyday lol


----------



## mac-whore (Jan 3, 2006)

when i was little i wanted to be '' jasmine '' from aladin. i had the doll, the shoes, even the bedset.. i was such a nerd.. then again i was only like 6 lol but the name always stuck as very pretty to me.. so mine would be Jasmine.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 3, 2006)

When I was a kid I always wished my name was Anastashia because I thought it was beautiful and sounded like a princess. hehe

Now I don't mind my name and wouldn't want to be called anything else.


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 3, 2006)

LOL! You REALLY like that name huh?


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 3, 2006)

cute answers, everyone!

when i was young and stupid, i ALWAYS loved the name julie. when i would play house with my cousin, we used to get into physical fights because we both wanted that name. whoever beat whoever up won.

right now, i wish my name was something from my culture. my first name does NOT match my last name, which begins with a "gj".

LMAO


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 3, 2006)

Jasmine is my middle name! I used to HATE it when Aladin came out bc EVERYONE called me Princess Jasmine and it would drive me crazy! (I used to be a hardcore tomboy...) :icon_roll


----------



## glamslam (Jan 3, 2006)

I was elementary school aged in the 70's, and the cute girl names were perky names like Tracy, Stacy, Shelly, Julie--seems like everything ended with an "ee" sound! I wanted a name like that. Another really popular name was Kristen. I loved that name and was jealous of the 4 or so friends of mine with that name! My name is Jessica, and back then it wasn't common for little kids. Then it went and got all over-popular in the 80's. But I'm perfectly happy with it now.


----------



## SweetKisses (Jan 3, 2006)

My two best friends are named Erin, so when I was younger I wanted my name to be Erin too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eva121 (Jan 3, 2006)

I don't really know, I do know I wasn't happy with my name when I was a kid. Everytime someone found out my name they said " Oh Eva, where's Adam?" Oy, puh-lease :icon_roll!

But I'm ok with it now, people don't make stupid jokes anymore, thank god!


----------



## Maja (Jan 3, 2006)

I always got: Maja, where's Villi? (from the cartoon about a bee named Maja - Biene Maja, if anyone still remembers it LOL)


----------



## Eva121 (Jan 3, 2006)

Yeah, that was cute!







But the jokes are stupid  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sophia (Jan 3, 2006)

Since I was a little girl I loved my name, and still now I don't wish to have other name, and I really like the fact that Sophia is an international name and in Greek means wisdom!!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 3, 2006)

LOL!


----------



## Min (Jan 3, 2006)

I hated my name when I was younger because it was unusual at the time. I knew 1 other but they spelled it with an E (Melinda) &amp; my name was spelled Malinda either way I could never find anything with my name on it &amp; would have had to settle with Linda :icon_roll . People still spell my name wrong. Im not sure what I would want it to be if I had the chance I kinda like it now for the same reason I hated it when I was younger.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 3, 2006)

i wish my name was Dharma or Karma. Sometimes, Crystal


----------



## lovesboxers (Jan 3, 2006)

There are alot of fantastic names out there so it would be hard to pick. I got stuck with Jennifer and for my age it is common. Oh Well. My daughter gets upset because hers in more uncommon and she can never find anything with her name on it. You just cant win.


----------



## Leony (Jan 3, 2006)

I love my name but I hate my family last name..


----------



## katisha (Jan 3, 2006)

I always loved the names Isabella, Lily / Lilia, Leila, Veronika (I wanted my sister to be called this but my parents didn't agree with the wishes of a 6-year old :icon_razz ), Lydia, Anastasia.

Since reading the Count of Monte Cristo at around 13-14 and falling completely in love with it, I loved the names Mercedes, Eloise, Valentine... (and Edmond for a guy's name, of course). Some other names I wished I had, also from literature, included Feride (from my favourite turkish book, Calikusu by Resad Nuri Guntekin), and Caetana and Lucia (from Goya by Leon Feightwanger).

I also love my bellydancing teacher's name, Despina.

If I could, I'd have 32 names, just like the Duchess of Alba in Goya. :icon_lol:

In fact, the more different the name was from the usual Olga/Natalia/Tatiana, the more I liked it. :icon_redf


----------



## kboogie007 (Jan 3, 2006)

i wish my name was kayla instead of keisha which is so common...so i'll name my first daughter that.


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm satisfied with my first name but I do like a lot of Asian names for girls (Japanese or Chinese) - I think they're pretty.


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 3, 2006)

When I was young, I hated my name. I wanted my name to be anything else but Raquel. People would always call me "Rachel" (they still do sometimes) and my nickname was Rocky so kids would tease me about that so I hated the name so much! I used to want the name "Bliss". LOL! Now that I'm an adult, I love the name Raquel and the nickname Rocky. My name makes me feel sexy and guys dig it!


----------



## clairey (Jan 3, 2006)

I always hated the fact when I was a kid that lots of people had the same name as me - there were usually 3 or 4 of us in any of my classes.

I still would kinda like a different name, I always liked Sophia, Isabel and Chloe. I'll just have to save them and hope I have a daughter someday! :icon_chee


----------



## looooch (Jan 3, 2006)

I used to get really pissed as a kid when no one could pronounce my name correctly or when people made fun of my name. It's Lucia, but I'm Italian so it's actually pronounced Lu*chi*a and of course that chia pet commercial got everyone calling me chia pet:icon_roll Now, i love my name because its unique, at least in America


----------



## sweet-katie (Jan 3, 2006)

I think Amanda is ok  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But some Amandas are stupid - that's true. But not all!


----------



## tashbash (Jan 4, 2006)

I am okay with my name. But my mom wanted to name me Kyana Kliche'!!! If that isn't a porno name I don't know what is!!!


----------



## Sophia (Jan 4, 2006)

Really Trish you like my name??? what's that name website???


----------



## Liz (Jan 4, 2006)

LOL!!!!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 4, 2006)

i think sarojani is pretty! is the j pronounced like a y?

my mom was gonna name me vjollca. it was either that or jennifer. big difference LOL

LMAO


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Jan 4, 2006)

I was never thrilled with Terri. When I was very young, I remember wishing I was a Lisa. When we play-acted I would always take the name Lisa. But when I got older, I started liking the name Amelia and would even introduce myself as Amelia sometimes. I still really love the name Amelia.


----------



## anne7 (Jan 4, 2006)

I've always liked the names Natalie, Sophia, Lucy, Isabelle, Chloe, Camille, Lauren, Amelia, and Olivia. Olivia was going to be my name, but my dad didn't like it:icon_wink I wish I would have, I like that name a lot. But I did want to be named Ariel when I was little because of the Little Mermaid:icon_chee


----------



## anne7 (Jan 5, 2006)

That is why I like it too, it has a lyrical quality about it. And I tend to like more old-fashioned names with traditional spellings rather than popular baby names like McKenzie, McKenna, etc. Those names just make me think of McDonalds.:icon_wink Usually names I dislike the most aren't because of the actual name, but they are associated with people I find disagreeable, so they spoil them for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sophia (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks Trish!!!


----------

